# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met ziekenhuizen in Nederland >  Ervaringen met Wilhelmina Ziekenhuis Assen

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Wilhelmina Ziekenhuis Assen 
Europaweg-Zuid 1
Assen

Bezoek de website van Wilhelmina Ziekenhuis Assen


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Wilhelmina Ziekenhuis Assen.*

----------


## Sylvia93

Ben er ooit eens geweest tijdens een vakantie, omdat een vriendin van de camping met dr fiets was gevallen. (dr ouders wisten niet waar het ziekenhuis was, en mn moeder wel omdat we dr ieder jaar komen) dus zijn wij meegeweest, bleek dat ze dr arm gebroken had.
Ze werdt erg goed geholpen daar ondanks dat het niet haar eigen ziekenhuis was omdat ze natuurlijk op vakantie was.

xxx

----------

